# A very special welcome to our 200th registered user!



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

Bihoffman, welcome to DBSTalk.com. We hope that you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

WOW! Can you believe it. Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

Has anyone told him about the trip he won yet ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

I've got a loop of ground wire for a switch I'll give him!

In all seriousness, Welcome, and congratulations to all on the board who make this a great forum!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

John, 

Shhhh...they're not supposed to know about that!

:lol:


----------

